# Important: New Story Hour archiving method!



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2002)

Important: Post has been edited - you may now upload your files directly to the archive from your hard drive. 

In order to ease my workload a little, I've installed something called PostNuke.  It's a generic website application used by a lot of websites these days (you'll find it looks familiar!).

The important part is that it has several self-contained automated systems - including a file archive system.

I've created a few categories for the various types of resource to be found at EN World.  One of these, of course, is the archived Story Hours.

*Instructions For Use*

You'll find the page in question here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...e=Downloads&file=index&req=viewdownload&cid=4

1) Click on "Add download"

2) Fill in the boxes in the following way (for consistency's sake):

*Program name:* The name of your Story Hour.

*File link:* Browse to the file on your hard drive.

*Description:* Fairly obvious.  

*Author's name:* Your name or username.

*Author's email:* Your email address.

*Version:* Probably 1, unless you are updating a file.

*Homepage:* This is the link to your Story Hour messageboard thread.

Any questions, just yell!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 19, 2002)

Nifty-keen! I don't see 'Add Dowload"...


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2002)

Umm...err... I wonder if you have to register first?  I'm not too familiar with this software yet. Just installed it today.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm also really interested in syndicating the news, as the link at the bottom suggests. It's not working for me yet (and I know nothing about HTML), but I REALLY look forward to this. It'd be great for my site. 

I'll keep trying to figure the Story Hour archive out. I'm sure someone will hash it out.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I'm also really interested in syndicating the news, as the link at the bottom suggests. It's not working for me yet (and I know nothing about HTML), but I REALLY look forward to this. It'd be great for my site.
> 
> I'll keep trying to figure the Story Hour archive out. I'm sure someone will hash it out. *




I haven't even thought about synidcating the news yet - but I have no problem with itif people want to do it.  I'll just have to figure out how it works.

I really want the main news page to look just like the old news page, so I'm trying to customise it so it doesn't look like your average PostNuke site.  Slow job, though!


----------



## Lazybones (Sep 19, 2002)

It looks like you need to register first through the "My Preferences" button on the lower left.

Edit: went through the registration process, got a repeating IE error (kept asking for a refresh while I was logging in), but finally got in.  Submitted my story hour, which the program acknowledged, although it hasn't come up yet on the download menu.  Looks like it takes a little while to add... will check back later.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 19, 2002)

I added my three story hours, but I'm stoopid... didn't make the "Home page" link a link to the ENboards thread. Will this be changeable? I didn't know I'd done it wrong until it was too late...

because I didn't listen. Weep.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I added my three story hours, but I'm stoopid... didn't make the "Home page" link a link to the ENboards thread. Will this be changeable? I didn't know I'd done it wrong until it was too late...
> 
> because I didn't listen. Weep. *




Well... not just that.

This is a file upload/download system.  You don't appear to have given it the addresses of any files, just of your website.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 19, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well... not just that.
> 
> This is a file upload/download system.  You don't appear to have given it the addresses of any files, just of your website. *




Yeah, I put links to external sites because that's where I keep the stories as I want them. With a .doc file I can't put images in and have links to character bios, etc. (I believe).


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, I put links to external sites because that's where I keep the stories as I want them. With a .doc file I can't put images in and have links to character bios, etc. (I believe). *




Yeah but..but...but...the system can't  upload your entire website and package it up for people to download to their hard drives!

Plus you can put images and hyperlinks in a .doc file.


----------



## Enkhidu (Sep 20, 2002)

Quick question for you, Morrus.

In this thread, you've asked for files in .zip format. You then requested that we use the Meta forum to upload those files if we didn't already have webspace available to upload to the archive.

But the Meta forums won't accept .zip extensions on files...

I'd just upload it is .doc format, but wanted to check with you first...


----------



## Lazybones (Sep 20, 2002)

Well, I can't remote link from Tripod, where I have my free website space, and my file is significantly larger than the 100000 bytes you limit uploads to.  Am I SOL under the new system?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2002)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> *Quick question for you, Morrus.
> 
> In this thread, you've asked for files in .zip format. You then requested that we use the Meta forum to upload those files if we didn't already have webspace available to upload to the archive.
> 
> ...




OK, I've set the fourms to allow .zip files.



> Well, I can't remote link from Tripod, where I have my free website space, and my file is significantly larger than the 100000 bytes you limit uploads to. Am I SOL under the new system?




You should be OK now- I just turned off the file size limit.


----------



## Enkhidu (Sep 20, 2002)

Thank you so much, Morrus!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 20, 2002)

Do you know what the lag time is for the upload appearing in the downloads page?

I think I've accomplished it all correctly, but... I'll be happier when I can make sure by seeing it!

Cheers


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2002)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Do you know what the lag time is for the upload appearing in the downloads page?
> *




Yep, it's however long it takes me to see you've done it, check that it's done correctly and then hit the "approve" button.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 20, 2002)

So just putting up a link TO the story as a web page isn't all right?


----------



## Lazybones (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks Morrus, I'll upload my file to Meta post haste!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks, it is now there in all its glory! (or should that be gory?)

Cheers


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *So just putting up a link TO the story as a web page isn't all right? *




No.  It's a file upload/download system, not a links page.  The system tries to download whatever you put in there and store it on the EN World server.  It can't download a web site.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 20, 2002)

Well, crap. Could I possibly put this up leaving the file link blank? I could have the text, etc., and have the homepage point to the story hour...?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 21, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Well, crap. Could I possibly put this up leaving the file link blank? I could have the text, etc., and have the homepage point to the story hour...? *




Won't work - as an upload system, the primary thing it looks for is a file to upload. 

Can't you just whack it into a .doc file?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 22, 2002)

Important: Post has been edited - you may now upload your files directly to the archive from your hard drive.


----------



## Lazybones (Sep 23, 2002)

Great!  That's what was giving me so much trouble.  I'll try a direct upload shortly.

EDIT: I can't seem to modify my post (yes, I am logged in).  Should I just get the old post deleted by you (since I cannot delete it myself) and start from scratch?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 23, 2002)

Okay, whacked it into two .doc files, now puttin' 'em up in .zips. Hope I get it right.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 24, 2002)

Morrus, I also have a file that had a big chunk of story missing that is now fixed. How can I get it up there without seriously screwing with your sanity?


----------



## Gez (Oct 17, 2002)

Dr., you could also create a zip archive of the concerned files (html pages, images, and so on) and upload that archive, couldn't you ?

Oh well, you already put it in .docs. However, .docs are evil ! If you look at their size, they're just weird ! I had .doc files becoming _bigger_ after editing things out ! Plus if you're more than 2 Words version late, you can't do anything with it.


----------



## Lars Frehse (Oct 25, 2002)

Err, Morrus, I forgot to zip it and forgot to link to my thread... Should I upload it again?


----------



## Lars Frehse (Oct 25, 2002)

And now that it is uploaded, I see that there is a typo which makes the description of my storyhour rather embarassing for me... Is there a way to change it once it is up there?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey Morrus, I didn't know to zip mine.  Does it really matter.  (Mine is in RTF format.)

Plus, I didn't link it to my Story Hour.  I linked it to my website where Arcanum of the Stars is detailed.  (This is what I prefer.)

Cheers!

Robert "KF72" Blezard


----------



## Drawmack (May 5, 2003)

Question: The archives are where you store the story hour once it is completed correct?

Can you update the file, by uploading a new file over the old one?

If you can, would it be a problem to maintain the archive while the story hour is being written and post a link in the story hour to a complete, print formated version?


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey, just reviving this thread to encourage others to post their story hours to the archive.  I've been downloading them to my Pocket PC, they're great reading during dry legislative budget hearings.  I notice that a lot of the "classics" are missing from the archive. 

Link: http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=viewdownload&cid=4

Thanks!


----------



## Enkhidu (Jun 27, 2003)

Say, that reminds me that I just finished compiling part 2 of Small Beginnings...

[/me goes off to post in the archive...]


----------



## Cheiromancer (Dec 24, 2003)

I think the story hour archiving method is no longer new, and so the thread should be renamed.


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2004)

Is it possible to update an already uploaded file? If so, how?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2004)

A fine question. I have no idea, but I'll try to find out.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Apr 1, 2004)

Dangit, where's the Wulf's Story Hour compile?

And I _realy_ wish there'd been a chance to save that Paranoia write-up from the old boards, that was *such* a great (to my memories of the game) example of Paranoia at it's best.


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 18, 2004)

I'd like to update my entry, but I cannot recall my login (I wish it was the same as my EnWorld account!).  Also, my file was too large to upload last time... is this still the case?  What's the max size limit?

Since only a handful of people have added new stories in the last year, would it be kosher to start a thread in this forum soliciting links to SH compilations that are off-site?  I just got my internet privileges restricted at work (new filters, no ENWorld), and am really jonesing for stories that I can burn onto a CD and smuggle in.


----------

